# Asus Zenbook UX32VD Neuinstallation unmöglich?



## megaapfel (23. Dezember 2012)

*Asus Zenbook UX32VD Neuinstallation unmöglich?*

Hallo,
hab bei den Warehouse Deals zugeschlagen und mir das Asus UX32VD gegönnt.

Jetzt startet aber jedes mal die Ersteinrichtung von Windows 7. ("setup is preparing for first use")

Also hab ich mir gedacht, kein Problem. Kannst ja Win7 per USB Stick neuinstallieren und schmeißt damit gleich noch die ganze Asus Software runter. Weit gefehlt: Jedes mal, wenn ich die Installation starte, kommt die Meldung, es würden Treiber fehlen. Beim ersten Versuch hab ich die 64-Bit Iso von Chip benutzt. Beim anderen Versuch diese. 
Immer dasselbe Ergebnis.

Sitze hier nun seit 2 Tagen mit dem Teil und bin am überlegen, was ich mache. 
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, Win7 neu zu installieren. 


Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Troff (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Asus Zenbook UX32VD Neuinstallation unmöglich?*

Hallo Megaapfel,



megaapfel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Jetzt startet aber jedes mal die Ersteinrichtung von Windows 7. ("setup is preparing for first use")
> ...


 
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Bei mir war die Lösung im BIOS folgende USB-Einstellungen zu setzen:
Legacy USB Support: Enabled
XHCI Pre-Boot Mode: Disable

Ich hoffe es hilft.
Frohe Weihnachten Troff


----------



## delpiero223 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Asus Zenbook UX32VD Neuinstallation unmöglich?*

Hallo,

ich reihe mich hier auch einfach mal ein, da ich mein UX32VD ebenfalls bei den Amazon Warehousedeals zum super günstigen Preis erworben habe. Nun mal zu meinen Problemen:

Beim ersten Boot war die Auflösung extrem niedrig gestellt und ein Admin bereits angemeldet. Klickte man jedoch auf dessen Benutzernamen, erschien eine Fehlermeldung, die ich jedoch leider nicht mehr im Kopf habe.

Daraufhin habe ich das Zenbook einmal neu gestartet, woraufhin der Windows Ersteinrichtungs-Assistens sich kurz andeutete. Dann war ich jedoch auf einmal eingeloggt und ein Fenster zur System-Wiederherstellung poppte auf. Dort wählte ich auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.

So steht das Zenbook nun neben mir, jedoch scheinen fast alle Treiber zu fehlen: Der Geräte-Manager spamt geradezu mit Ausrufezeichen, WLAN funktioniert nicht, die FN-Tasten-Funktionen machen nichts etc.

Eine Internet-Verbindung ist lediglich über Bluetooth möglich, was ich jedoch vermeiden möchte. Weiß jemand, wie ich das Problem am besten angehen kann? Ich verzweifle gleich 

Grüße,
Peer

edit: Über die komische Asus-Treiber-Installations-exe, die 34 Reboots und 6 Bluescreens verursacht hat konnten jetzt alle Treiber installiert werden. Nun bin ich zufrieden


----------

